
Come to Silicon Valley and Learn to Code for Free - teklaperry
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/education/come-to-silicon-valley-and-learn-to-code-for-free
======
cannontwentytwo
This really seems like the future of education. Wish the program was offered
here in Toronto.

